# Does this appear to be diastasis recti, loose skin, fat or just stretched abdominal muscles postpartum



## newmommy1987 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am 9 months post partum and I gave birth to a 9lb 23 inch baby. Most of the doctors were really surprised bc I have such a small frame to carry such a large baby. I ended up having to have a 4th degree episiotomy and it took me a while to heal. Since my healing was delayed I was not able to exercise for a while. Now fast forward 9 months and I am noticing that my stomach skin is slowly but surely tightening, but I cannot figure out if the last bit is diastasis recti which can be taken care of with exercises or just loose skin. I dont want to go out and get a tummy tuck just yet until I am sure that my tummy cannot be repaired without surgery. Unfortunately right now my fiance and I do not have insurance so it will be a while before I can go to the doctor to actually get an opinion on what is going on. According to these photos does this look like I have diastasis recti, loose skin, fat or just really stretched abdominals muscles. Do you think that it will go away?

Note- I have done a bit of research and some say that one should not even look at getting a tummy tuck until 1 yr because sometimes it takes the skin just that long to go back.


----------

